# Java EE 7 - Kurze Vorträge zu den neuen Features auf Youtube



## Thomas Darimont (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL74xrT3oGQfCCLFJ2HCTR_iN5hV4penDz

Gruß Tom


----------

